
Why I’m Checking Out from Airbnb - zerogvt
https://wordpress.com/post/bionwi.wordpress.com/276
======
matchbok
> You-are-supposed-to-reward-returning-cash-cows…erm customers. Period

That's not how the world works. Can't tell if this is a joke or not. Either
way, this article is not written well.

------
investologia
How can I read this article without creating a wordpress account?

~~~
zerogvt
Sorry - bad link. It should be [https://bionwi.wordpress.com/2019/09/13/why-
im-checking-out-...](https://bionwi.wordpress.com/2019/09/13/why-im-checking-
out-from-airbnb/)

